

C# : When to go Fluent - jonutzz
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/69519/c-when-to-go-fluent

======
egiva
Greatest comment for me from this discussion: "In other words, if your code is
read a lot more than it's written (and what code isn't?), then you should
consider creating a fluent interface."

Good code is probably written once, and read a million times.

